# Passing out



## Greg King (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife passed out in class yesterday not sure if it was not enough water or because she couldn't breath because of her asthma or maybe heat.Its usually about 10-20 degrees hotter in our DoJang than it is outside.Shes ok now ..How does one prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> My wife passed out in class yesterday not sure if it was not enough water or because she couldn't breath because of her asthma or maybe heat.Its usually about 10-20 degrees hotter in our DoJang than it is outside.Shes ok now ..How does one prevent this from happening again?


 
I have the same problem.  My instructor tells me to slowly sip water through class.  It does seem to help...the times I have gotten in to trouble in class have been times I didn't bring water with me.

Doesn't hurt to mention it to the doctor, either.  Sometimes passing out can be a warning that there can be more going on than just dehydration.


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

In the Army we wore loose fit clothing-held back a bit on some of thier training-gave liquids like gator aid-also shiatsu seems to help stimulate the blood flow evenly.We also had more breaks for them & made sure they ate right befor any activity.I realise the dojo is hotter as (it was hotter for use in mop suits & army gear.Some passed out dew to lack of above.Now if it is the heart.I would get 2 or more Doctors opions of what can be done for preventive ways,1 might say some thing good-the other might benifit & be more suitable of adaptations.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

Greg I'm glad she is alright, it was probaly just her astma along with the heat that did it.
soory to say.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your wife is better.  It sounds like a combination of things to me.  Dehydration is a big factor in people passing out (along with locking your knees when you stand).  I used to be in the marching band in high school, and the teacher's would always say, "drink water!  Don't lock your knees!"  Although locking her knees more than likely had nothing to do with it-  I don't think anyone does that ever in martial arts.  You should drink water slowly, and not a lot of it in one sitting.  Talk to your instructor about her taking a water bottle to class, and explain that she has asthma.  It might be allowed to be set off of the mat for periodic use.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 4, 2006)

Going forward, I would suggest:

Make sure she is well hydrated before class begins, along with taking water breaks as needed during class.

She should use her inhaler 1/2 hour prior to class beginning, regardless of whether she feels like she needs it or not. 

Keep a thermometer that reads via the ear in your bag. If she passes out again, check to make sure her body temperature is not excessive.

If it happens again, take her to see a doctor as a precaution.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Greg,

It probably doesn't help that the Dojang is warmer then the outside and probably can trigger her asthma.  She needs to stay well hydrated.  A good rule of thumb that I was told to follow is to consume three big gulps (10 - 15 ml) of water every 10-15 minutes.  This allows your body to stay hydrated but doesn't interfere with your activity by causing you to become too water logged.  Remember, if you feel thirsty, you are already dehydrated.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

Having passed out during class a few times myself, I have to ask about your wife's blood pressure.  Mine is chronically low, which my doctor told me (when I finally asked, years after I should have) leads to greater risk of dehydration and therefore passing out.  I learned how to guage where I was and when I should either slow down or drink, but I had to pass out a few times before I could tell... since then, it hasn't been a problem.  One note:  it's slowing down that makes the difference; stopping abruptly was as bad as going on too long.  I do better if I slow down or reduce my intensity than if I stop completely.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 4, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Having passed out during class a few times myself, I have to ask about your wife's blood pressure.  Mine is chronically low, which my doctor told me (when I finally asked, years after I should have) leads to greater risk of dehydration and therefore passing out.  I learned how to guage where I was and when I should either slow down or drink, but I had to pass out a few times before I could tell... since then, it hasn't been a problem.  One note:  it's slowing down that makes the difference; stopping abruptly was as bad as going on too long.  I do better if I slow down or reduce my intensity than if I stop completely.



A very good point. Also, if it happens again, she should get her blood tested
for potential diabetes or thyroid issues. These are highly unlikely, but it would be foolish to ignore potential warning signs


----------



## TX_BB (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm one to error on the side of safety, so I'd say check in with her physician and make sure there are no other things going on.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 5, 2006)

Greg, I'm glad to hear your wife is alright, but I have to agree with the others. Her body shut itself down for a reason. Maybe an isolated instance, maybe not. I'd try my best to find the answer as quickly as possible.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 5, 2006)

In support of what has been said, your wife *should* get a physical check up with a doctor *right away*. Don't wait till the next time. Passing out is not a good thing. Although it could be a minor problem, you never know, and should always check out all possibilities. Simply because your wife experiences symptoms of "asthma," don't assume that this is the cause.

Use the advice of a Medical Doctor on how to prevent her passing out again. Some of my suggestions would be to stay hydrated, and attempt to reduce the temperature in the dojang slightly. Use fans if possible.  A cool damp cloth can be used to reduce the surface temperature of the skin (forehead, neck, etc.).  Also, Instructors, assistants, and anyone else should watch student's faces for signs of weakness, dizziness, pale or flushed complexion, lack of focus or concentration. If present, the student should sit down for a moment, cool off, sit in chair with head between knees. Never have them sit alone, or go to restroom/locker room alone. Assign someone to make sure they don't pass out and hit the floor.

My wife has low blood sugar levels due to her metabolism, and occasionally becomes weak, light-headed, and dizzy if she works out too hard, and her blood sugar drops too low. She usually drinks a small glass of orange juice, or eats an orange (or other citrus fruit) to bring the sugar level back up.

I am glad your wife is ok now, but please get medical advice from a doctor, and have her checked thoroughly soon. Ask yourself if this has happened to her before. What was she doing when she passed out, and for the few minutes just prior? Does she sense it coming on, and can she take action to prevent it, or was she trying to stick it out through class? Do other students pass out as well? Explore all possiblities.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> In support of what has been said, your wife *should* get a physical check up with a doctor *right away*. Don't wait till the next time. Passing out is not a good thing. Although it could be a minor problem, you never know, and should always check out all possibilities. Simply because your wife experiences symptoms of "asthma," don't assume that this is the cause.
> 
> Use the advice of a Medical Doctor on how to prevent her passing out again. Some of my suggestions would be to stay hydrated, and attempt to reduce the temperature in the dojang slightly. Use fans if possible. Also, Instructors, assistants, and anyone else should watch student's faces for signs of weakness, dizziness, pale or flushed complexion, lack of focus or concentration. If present, the student should sit down for a moment, cool off, sit in chair with head between knees. Never have them sit alone, or go to restroom/locker room alone. Assign someone to make sure they don't pass out and hit the floor.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 18, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> A very good point. Also, if it happens again, she should get her blood tested
> for potential diabetes or thyroid issues. These are highly unlikely, but it would be foolish to ignore potential warning signs


 
Yep, sounds like it could have been a blood sugar issue. She should see a doctor, this kind of thing shouldn't go unchecked.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 18, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What he said.


 
I agree with the 2 of them. As an asthmatic & a guy who knows how hot that room gets (& also as a person who'd say "I'm fine" if I passed out during class), I'd encourage you to get your wife checked out by a doctor. about it.


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 4, 2006)

if it happens again there is a good preasure point i have used before when people pass out and it brings them back. the preasure point is right below the nose and above the lip in the center, just bend your finger use the middle joint and twist not gentle but not hard and they will wake up.


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2006)

To prevent it you need to find the cause first.  Again, doctor's visits might help.  Make sure the asthma is under control and drink water.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 8, 2006)

I also agree with the other three.  Though it might be minor only a doctor can be sure.

farang


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 8, 2006)

Many good suggestions have already been given... so, I'll speak about dehydration...

A great way to test your hydration level is to pinch the skin up on the back of your hand... and lightly pull it away from your hand... then release...

If the skin pretty much pops right back into place... you are properly hydrated...

If the skin doesn't pop back right away, and stays "tented"... you are dehydrated...

A simple test you can do anywhere... anytime!

Passing out is the body's way of dealing with overload... think of it like a computer that re-boots because it's resources are all used up...

So, somewhere, the Wife was overloaded... wether it was a low saturated O2 level due to her asthma (low O2=high toxins)... or elctrolytes out of wack from dehydration... or a dozen other causes... it's hard to tell...

In any event... glad she's OK! Keep an eye on it... and get her checked if it happens again... or if she (or you) would feel better about things now...

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Nov 25, 2006)

How long has she been training?

It will have been a combination of all the causes you listed, if she is new to training or working really hard then that can have pushed her over.

How does she feel today? Crampy, sick or headachey?

As already stated try and combat the heat and dehydration, I wouldnt worry overly about it unless it happens again, it happens.


----------

